# Property in Tuscany



## Nicole

I have recently bought a house in Tuscany near Lajetico and am looking for someone to manage it whilst I am in the UK. I can't seem to find any English speaking ladies who would like to earn some serious pin money...any ideas???


----------



## Nancy Beacham

This sounds interesting. How long would you need someone? Where is the house?


----------



## catgreen

Hi Nicole - i am a little late in viewing your thread, but was wondering whether you had found anybody to manage your property yet? cat


----------



## DanT99

Nicole said:


> I have recently bought a house in Tuscany near Lajetico and am looking for someone to manage it whilst I am in the UK. I can't seem to find any English speaking ladies who would like to earn some serious pin money...any ideas???




Are you still looking for someone?
Let me know, I might be able to help.
Dan


----------



## ageehan

Nicole said:


> I have recently bought a house in Tuscany near Lajetico and am looking for someone to manage it whilst I am in the UK. I can't seem to find any English speaking ladies who would like to earn some serious pin money...any ideas???



Hello! I will be moving to Lucca next month. I am managing a few houses is the Lucca/Pisa area. So, have you found anyone yet? Drop me a note.


----------



## Joy Macci PhD

Nicole said:


> I have recently bought a house in Tuscany near Lajetico and am looking for someone to manage it whilst I am in the UK. I can't seem to find any English speaking ladies who would like to earn some serious pin money...any ideas???




Hello Nicole, I have some dear friends in Tuscany, who may be interested, tell me a little bit about what you are offering, then I can pass it onto them. Joy


----------



## Zara N

Hi Nicole
Are you still looking for a property manager?
I live in Lucca and am currently managing some properties here.
Hope to hear from you - either way.
Thanks


----------



## westmorris

well toscany is a very friendly place and the kids Will find many things to do besides sight seeing you can ride bikes rent scooters visit castles and eat Delicious food bona fortuna !


(SNIP)


----------



## Joy Macci PhD

*Congratulations!*



Nicole said:


> I have recently bought a house in Tuscany near Lajetico and am looking for someone to manage it whilst I am in the UK. I can't seem to find any English speaking ladies who would like to earn some serious pin money...any ideas???




Hello Nicole, Congratulations on the purchase of your new home in Tuscany!!! It is one of my favorite countries and areas? Fill me abit more in on the details and will see what I can do to help you. Have a nice weekend. Joy


----------



## gill75

Good Evening

I am replying to your request - although maybe a little late - regarding someone to look after your house whilst you are in the UK.

My name is Gillian, I am originally from Stirling, central Scotland. I have lived in Tuscany now for 8 years. I shant bore you with all my details, just incase the vacancy has already been filled. However should the position still be vacant I would be interested in applying.

Please feel free to contact me on 0039 3334412724 or at [email protected] if you would like to have a chat or see my CV.

Best Regards

Gillian


----------



## DanT99

gillianshillan said:


> Good Evening
> 
> I am replying to your request - although maybe a little late - regarding someone to look after your house whilst you are in the UK.
> 
> My name is Gillian, I am originally from Stirling, central Scotland. I have lived in Tuscany now for 8 years. I shant bore you with all my details, just incase the vacancy has already been filled. However should the position still be vacant I would be interested in applying.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me on 0039 3334412724 or at [email protected] if you would like to have a chat or see my CV.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Gillian




Gillian, I have a feeling the post was filled already,...
what do you do in Tuscany? do you already manage houses (if you dont mind me asking?)


----------



## gill75

DanT99 said:


> Gillian, I have a feeling the post was filled already,...
> what do you do in Tuscany? do you already manage houses (if you dont mind me asking?)


Hello

No, I don't already manage houses. I actually run a small company arranging events. This is something I do on a part time basis so I therefore have time to take on other responsabilities.
I live in Tuscany all year round, I'm married to an Italian and this post seemed quite interesting.
What do you do?

Regards
Gillian


----------



## DanT99

gillianshillan said:


> Hello
> 
> No, I don't already manage houses. I actually run a small company arranging events. This is something I do on a part time basis so I therefore have time to take on other responsabilities.
> I live in Tuscany all year round, I'm married to an Italian and this post seemed quite interesting.
> What do you do?
> 
> Regards
> Gillian



Hi Gillian,
What sort of events do you do? I work for a luxury villa rental agency (private villas in Chianti with pool etc). I'm not sure if I can publish the link on here (advertising rules) but as its relevant to the discussion, here it is Luxury villas in Italy, villas in Tuscany, Tuscany villa rentals 
look forward to hearing from you.
Dan


----------



## Tspott

Dan, I am looking to rent a villa in Tuscany next June, can you help.?


----------

